# Decided on 9mm, Advise on first handgun



## Browning01 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have decided to get a 9mm for my first handgun.  A dealer that I spoke to recomended the Taurus Millenium, have any of you had any experience with this gun?  What might you recommend, I want one somewhat small that will be comfortable and easy to carry on my hip.  I want a decent gun but dont want to break the bank.  Thanks


----------



## Cleankill47 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would highly recommend a Glock 19. It is a medium sized pistol with good capacity, and no external safeties to remember. Everything's internal, and once your sights are set, the rounds go right where you want.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 26, 2009)

As best I can tell from swap & sell, all Glocks cost $550. So if you're looking at a budget less than that you might consider some other mfc. 

The "quality" guns are going to be popular and be priced as such.

Best to go to several gun stores and see what fits your needs best and then figure out how to budget to get what you want. The gun that fits my hand may not work so well for you.

Another approach, buy something used on S&S. Try it, don't like it , sell it. If you take care of it, guns don't lose value very quickly if at all. Have your money ready and be set to say "I'll take it" and you can get some nice deals.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 26, 2009)

In today's tough economics, I'm sure that it's difficult for some to justify the extra money to buy American. I recommend u get a Ruger i think it's the P95 that comes in semi auto. Ruger makes one of the best firearms and they make em in America. http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAFamily?type=Pistol&subtype=Centerfire Autoloading&famlst=3


----------



## johnnylightnin (Apr 26, 2009)

I would consider a USED Glock 26, Springfield XD Compact, or Smith & Wesson M&P compact.  If you go with a Taurus, I'd try and find a PT 24/7 Pro compact instead of a millenium.

A lot of folks might scoff, but I would take a good long look at a Kel-Tec PF9.  Very concealable and reliable (after the break-in period)...and cheaper than anything else mentioned thus far.

New Glock 26: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/137/products_id/12938

MSRP: $556 (can get it for closer to $500)

New XD 9C: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/197/products_id/32470

That's a stock photo...this is a compact pistol with an extended mag and a regular one.

Bud's sold the last one for $481.

New M&P9C: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/31/products_id/43707

Last price was around $450.

PF9: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/277/products_id/411535236

Las price was $285!


----------



## siberian1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Glock 26 is probably the best all around


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 26, 2009)

I love my SW9VE.  It shoots smooth, accurate, feels good in your hand and on your waist.  Never had any trouble out of mine.


----------



## Davans (Apr 26, 2009)

Kahr PM9 would be hard to beat but are abit pricey.  Around $659.00 last time I looked.

I have a Smith M&P 9 Compact that I love but it is still alittle on the big side to conceal. ( I like small carry weapons ) 

The Taurus are great gun and a good value. Might want to check out the Ruger SR9


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 26, 2009)

You have a pm sir


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 26, 2009)

*get the PRO if ya go with the taurus !*

if you get a taurus millenium get the MIL-PRO .... the trigger groups are upgraded an the ones ive seen have sights upgraded ... some have rails for lite,lazer,etc.....they are double action only but they also have a safety an if you have big hands the hogue slip-on grips work well ..... I dont have the 9mm .. I have a 45acp so their may be slight differences but not much .


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 26, 2009)

Ruger or if you want to spend a little more Springfield Armory XDM 9MM, comes with holster, clip holder,two 19 round clips and is thin and light.


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 26, 2009)

Glock 26 fits me well and its what I carry, but you will need to see how it fits you.  When looking for a carry gun, don't be firm on the caliber first.  See what fits first.  I also like the S&W M&P 340 or the 340PD.  Can use 357 mag loads or 38 spcl.  They are pricey though, so check the S&W airlites in 38 spcl only as they are much cheaper.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like your in Atlanta so head over to Eds Pawn Shop and get you a Glock with extra mags for less that 500 bucks. You wont regret getting a Glock 19.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 27, 2009)

Find a used Sig P6 (P225).  W. German Sig for right around $400.  I love mine.


----------



## rld81269 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a Ruger SR9 and I am really pleased with it.I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (Apr 27, 2009)

everyone here will have their opinion which is fine but best bet is go to a range rent a few guns and see what ya like then go buy it. personally i have a ruger p97 in .45acp and its phenomenal you cant go wrong with the rugers but thats just my opinion get what fits you


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 27, 2009)

You might try to find a Kahr CW9 - I found a new one last yr for $299, but I don't think you'll find any that cheap now. If your after a CCW, the single stack 9mm will be the smallest. Good Luck on the search, Dave


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 27, 2009)

If You are trying to save a few $ Consider a Makarov 9 X18 cheap and they shoot very smooth, about $178 on Gunbroker.com


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 27, 2009)

*Taurus*



Browning01 said:


> I have decided to get a 9mm for my first handgun.  A dealer that I spoke to recomended the Taurus Millenium, have any of you had any experience with this gun?  What might you recommend, I want one somewhat small that will be comfortable and easy to carry on my hip.  I want a decent gun but dont want to break the bank.  Thanks



Bought one Saturday and was lucky enough to catch it on sale at Adventure Outdoors.  Cost me $314.99 before tax.  Brought it home and shot 100 rounds of two different brands of ammo through it without incident.  Personally, was very impressed and time will tell but think I will be very happy with it. If not, shouldn't have any problem recouping my investment.


----------



## buckmaster06 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks like your in Atlanta so head over to Eds Pawn Shop and get you a Glock with extra mags for less that 500 bucks. You wont regret getting a Glock 19.


 

Just got a new glock19 from eds today $398.20+tax+$35 GSSR membership for one year.


----------



## deerslayer45 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is that for police at 398.20 or anybody? At EDS


----------



## Big7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Browning01 said:


> I have decided to get a 9mm for my first handgun.  A dealer that I spoke to recomended the Taurus Millenium, have any of you had any experience with this gun?  What might you recommend, I want one somewhat small that will be comfortable and easy to carry on my hip.  I want a decent gun but dont want to break the bank.  Thanks



Yeah - Me!
GO HERE:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=306676&highlight=
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3232006&postcount=9


----------



## EON (Apr 29, 2009)

Since everyone else has an opinion, I'll throw mine out.  I've had one with no regrets what so ever, good reliable gun. To small to hunt with but great inexpesive handgun.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 29, 2009)

dixiejacket said:


> Bought one Saturday and was lucky enough to catch it on sale at Adventure Outdoors.  Cost me $314.99 before tax.  Brought it home and shot 100 rounds of two different brands of ammo through it without incident.  Personally, was very impressed and time will tell but think I will be very happy with it. If not, shouldn't have any problem recouping my investment.



You will not have any issue with that pistol. i have one, it shoot fine and carries good. plus its easy to break down and clean.congrats on your first handgun.


----------



## Browning01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds good, 314 is a great price for it.  Where is adventure outdoors?  SOunds like a good first gun and not too expensive, just what i'm looking for.


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 29, 2009)

Really like my PT111 Millenium Pro (about $330 w/tax). They seem to be easier to find lately.  Wife was just too skittish with any of the Glock .45's that I prefer and we've put about 500 rounds thru the MPro without a problem, and it's easy to shoot.  BTW: she would only fire the KelTec PF9 about 5 times. Correctimundo, it's compact and easy to conceal (I'll know more about reliability after a break-in period) but it's NOT a range gun.  That little sucker will make your hand sore.  Not so with the Taurus; easy on the hands. Just my .02 -s


----------



## Browning01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Where did you buy it?  That seems like a good price.


----------



## jmanon (Apr 29, 2009)

If you're buying in ATL area, you should go to Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna.  They have the best prices on NIB guns of all the places in the metro area.  If you want a good gun at a reasonable price, the Springfield XD is a good choice.  IMO, however, it's worth saving for a SIG.


----------



## Speakeasy (Apr 29, 2009)

Like dealing with two dealers around my neck of the woods; Forsyth Pawn in Cumming and 400 Jewelry and Pawn in Dawsonville. Great people, fair prices, good advice and selection (when they can get 'em). -s


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 30, 2009)

Speakeasy said:


> Like dealing with two dealers around my neck of the woods; Forsyth Pawn in Cumming and 400 Jewelry and Pawn in Dawsonville. Great people, fair prices, good advice and selection (when they can get 'em). -s



Forsyth Pawn, thats where I get mine from, best prices on new guns but a little expensive on used.


----------



## dixiejacket (Apr 30, 2009)

*Taurus*



Browning01 said:


> Sounds good, 314 is a great price for it.  Where is adventure outdoors?  SOunds like a good first gun and not too expensive, just what i'm looking for.



They are in Smyrna.  They usually run $349 there I believe but they were having a special on the PT111's and 24/7's.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got an M&P9 and I love it.  I looked at all the 9's out there.  It just felt good in my hand and I was dead on with it right out of the box.  I just wished it would breakdown as easy as the Glock.


----------



## johnnylightnin (Apr 30, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> I've got an M&P9 and I love it.  I looked at all the 9's out there.  It just felt good in my hand and I was dead on with it right out of the box.  I just wished it would breakdown as easy as the Glock.



Do you have the one with the mag lock on it?  Mine doesn't have the mag lock and it is very easy to break down.  You do have to pull the trigger and some folks don't like that.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (May 1, 2009)

You have to pull the trigger on a Glock as well, just before you start the breakdown process.  Most of the newer Polymer frame guns now have to be dry fired to release the striker so you can break it down.  The XD and the 24/7 do too.  I'm getting a M&P Sunday, and looking very forward to trying it out.


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 1, 2009)

johnnylightnin said:


> Do you have the one with the mag lock on it?  Mine doesn't have the mag lock and it is very easy to break down.  You do have to pull the trigger and some folks don't like that.



Mine you have to push the pin down inside the action...just a minor nuisance....unlike the glock where you just pull the slide back a bit and pull a little on the two tabs on the frame and off it comes...so yes, it has the mag lock.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 1, 2009)

johnnylightnin said:


> You do have to pull the trigger and some folks don't like that.



This here is where the problem lies.  Anyone who wants to shoot well should dry fire and dry fire often.  Just be sure to check and double check that it is empty and pointed in a safe direction.  Dry firing is critical to becoming proficient with your weapon and its safe operation.  I dry fire all the time and can tell exactly where the breaking point is.  That whole thing about "being surprised" when the gun fires is ridiculous.  You should know exactly where the triggers breaking point is.  This is vital for quick follow up shots too with an auto pistol as you can feel the trigger reset as you release the trigger.  Try this... dry fire and continue to hold the trigger, rack the slide as you continue holding the trigger, then slowly release the trigger and stop as you feel it reset.  This is your breaking point and the gun will fire instantly as you increase pressure.  For more fun... try this at the range with a full clip.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 1, 2009)

Oh yeah... when dry firing, do it slowly and "feel" the trigger as it creeps along its path of motion.


----------



## jmanon (May 1, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Anyone who wants to shoot well should dry fire and dry fire often.  Just be sure to check and double check that it is empty and pointed in a safe direction.  Dry firing is critical to becoming proficient with your weapon and its safe operation.



Amen.  Also, make sure you check the manual or with the manufacturer, because there are a few guns that can't handle dry firing without snap caps.


----------



## GiddyUpGo (May 1, 2009)

I recommend the Springfield XDm 9MM.  19 rounds plus one in the chamber.  Very sweet.  Plus it chaps Rugers backside because they don't believe anyone needs more than 10 rounds.  You know what I say to that?   How do you spell raspberry????


----------



## donjon25 (May 4, 2009)

Bersa Thunder!!  If you're still wanting the 9mm.  Personally, I like the .45 - More punch.  Pretty much for the same price as the milleniums.  And they make great CCW.  Also, as someone else mentioned...Makarovs, 9x18 - very reliable, small easy to conceal.

My .02


----------



## heels0303 (May 7, 2009)

I have a pt145 which is same as the Millennium pt111 except it is a .45 acp. My pt145 is a great gun, and I have also put a number of rounds through my uncles pt111ti and it is very smooth. The only thing that bothers me about Taurus handguns are the length of trigger. I am a glock person (which if you are not set on a Taurus, I would definately go G19), so the long trigger pull throws me off a lot. It is also hard to beat that the Taurus carries a lifetime warranty. But my advice would be to spend $50 (at least around here that is the difference), and go G19 or G26, I'm not a glock team member or anything, but I would swear by my G19.

Thats just my .02 cents, hopefully it helps.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 7, 2009)

I'd recommend the S&W Sigma as a first 9mm handgun. The wife bought one for $310+ tax and got a $50 rebate and two extra mags. Guess I made a good deal and traded it and a couple of extras off for a BAR in 30-06.

Don't get me wrong the Sigma is no great shakes for a handgun BUT it is rather inexpensive and much better than any Taurus as far as I am concerned. The trigger leaves some to be desired BUT I understand you can contact the warranty guy and they will work on that and pay for the shipping.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 7, 2009)

Go to Eds Public saftey and sign up for the GSSF for $35 and get you a G19 brand new for $399 + tax


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 7, 2009)

Go to a range and shoot a bunch of different guns a find the one you like.  I love my Glock 19.  Some people hate them.  Shoot all the guns you can and choose the one that fits best.  Try not to worry to much about the money.  I don't want my gun to jam when I have to use it in a self defense situation.


----------



## mr4shootin (Jun 16, 2009)

CZ 75 B Compact


----------



## cheezeball231 (Jun 18, 2009)

IMI "Baby" Desert Eagle is an awsome 9mm. Stay away from the SW9VE it has about a 10lb trigger


----------



## TreeFrog (Jun 18, 2009)

I carry a Taurus Mil Pro 9mm every day.  Great carry gun and fun to shoot if you're just headed to the range.  Not my first choice for a "range gun" but it's good for concealed carry.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 20, 2009)

hard to help if you already decided on a 9mm...


----------



## fwhitaker (Jun 21, 2009)

Love my S&W MP9 and MP40.  Great for the price.


----------



## bastion25 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would recomend another calibur


----------



## Nitro (Jun 22, 2009)

bastion25 said:


> I would recomend another calibur



IMHO, there is not one thing wrong with a 9mm - especially for a beginner's first pistol. 

My recommendation would be to save for a Sig P239.

Glock 19 would be a less expensive option. Both are excellent, proven guns. 

I'm not to big on Taurus...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 22, 2009)

I have an XD in .40 caliber that I really like. I haven't shot the 9mm but I haven't found one I didn't like yet. Good luck!


----------



## Ambull (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a taurus mil in .40. Easy to carry, but I dont carry it. I rather place my life on a more reliable gun. Put 100 rounds or more through it and it starts to jam, no matter what type of ammo I used. I would spend the additional $100 to $200 or more for a better gun that I would know for sure is gonna work every time like a glock, S&W, SIg or even HK. 
JMO


----------



## Hunley (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a big fan of my IWI Jericho (a.k.a. the Baby Eagle). It's the best shooting 9 I have ever used. You may wanna look elsewhere if you reload and/or use lead rounds though since it has polygonal rifling.


----------



## AM1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Over Memorial Day weekend, I aquired a Kel-tec PF9 in a trade with fastgun1962. Sweetest deal I ever made. I absolutely love this handgun. Light, easy to operate, 7+1 capacity of a respectable service round, & suprisingly comfortable to shoot. Did I mention it's VERY hidable & discreet? Combat-style 3-dot sights & a clip-draw mounted on the side. My search for the perfect carry gun has ended (& this from a man who otherwise would carry his beloved 1911 .45, no matter how inconvient.)


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 11, 2009)

AM1 I really really like our little Kahr handguns. The wife picked out the Kahr CW9 and since we got that I picked up 2 Kahr K9s.


----------



## soopadoopa (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 more for Glock 19. The trigger is easy to work on, there's LOTs of info on the net, and the ability to change caliber later with about $100 barrel. If you don't like it, you'll have no trouble gettin rid of it.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jul 27, 2009)

rld81269 said:


> I have a Ruger SR9 and I am really pleased with it.I would recommend it to anyone.



i have one as well, once you get past the crappy sights, point of impact being low, and the crappy magazines that fall out if you bump into something, it could be a decent gun if their were actually aftermarket parts to replace them.

anything that has problems with magazine falling out when you hit something is not good for someone who carries it all day. everyone i know with the sr9 who actually carries it has these problems.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jul 27, 2009)

Browning01 said:


> I have decided to get a 9mm for my first handgun.  A dealer that I spoke to recomended the Taurus Millenium, have any of you had any experience with this gun?  What might you recommend, I want one somewhat small that will be comfortable and easy to carry on my hip.  I want a decent gun but dont want to break the bank.  Thanks



as someone who carries all day every day, i would like to offer some advice based on my experience.

first....
i would suggest a larger caliber. i went with a 9mm when i first started carrying, and it wasnt long at all before i found myself wishing i had went bigger. i now carry 45acp religiously. as lee ermy said "a .45 is something you can shoot these guys with and its a one shot situation. you gotta shoot someone 3 or 4 times with the 9mm to get their attention"

second....
when it comes to choosing a handgun, i would go to a range that has lots of guns available to shoot. ask to shoot a variety of guns, see if its possible to holster them and see what works best for your desired carry configuration. glock is definately not a weapon i would be trying to conceal, its too wide and bulky. you have to consider things like that, even though i open carry 99% of the time, there are still situations where you will need to conceal.


third....
when you finally do get a weapon, fire a few hundred round of the cheap stuff through it to get used to the gun, to build faith in its reliability, and to wear in the springs and all. then tear it down, clean it, and load it with some nice +p hollow point rounds specifically for defense. when it comes to defense rounds, spending the extra money is always worth it.

fourth....
dont go cheap on a holster. if you buy a cheap holster, then you get just that, a cheap holster. i did the fobus thing and regretted it as soon as i put it on the first time. buy a nice high quality leather holster (galco is good) and maybe a nice paddle holster for those quick trips (serpa blackhawk is good)


----------



## Rainmaker (Aug 14, 2009)

cz 75


----------



## c400bronco (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a taurus millenium pro 9mm and I do like it. lightweight, easily consealed and  really easy on the hip and effective. I also have a ruger p89, little bigger gun and almost twice as heavy but it holds 17 rnds compared to the 10 rnds in the taurus and the ruger is more accurate by far. That being said, I carry the ruger unless I really want to conseal my weapon. As far as price$ 350 for taurus and its hard to beat a lifetime warranty and I paid $ 300 for my ruger used but unfired @ adventure outdoors


----------



## thomas williams (Aug 23, 2009)

i have a "baby" desert eagle 9x19. it's been a good gun so far, but it's big and heavy. I like it, but not something you would want to carry around everday.


----------

